# Wireless Thermometer



## vtanker (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey every one. I am looking for a wireless remote thermometer that will tell me the box temp as well as the meat temp. I dont want to keep buying over and over again. If you can share your experiences I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you


----------



## morkdach (Feb 21, 2009)

i have had good luck with maveric et-73 with a little tlc with the switchs it'll last i've got on thats going on 5 years now


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  We'd like to know what you're smoking on, how long you've been smoking, that type of thing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   You'll find this is a great place to be.  I use a CDN remote.  Works fine but only have had it for a month.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 21, 2009)

ET-73 here too, I love mine so far


----------



## rickw (Feb 21, 2009)

Another happy ET-73 owner here.


----------



## nomorecoop (Feb 21, 2009)

Yet another happy Maverick ET-73 owner here.

Hey Piney...What kind of thermometer do you use?


----------



## goobi99 (Feb 21, 2009)

my ET 73 is the best $50 i ve spent! talk about a little extra help .


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 21, 2009)

Whatever one you get make sure you can get replacement probes for it as the probes will go long before the unit specially if you don't foil them.

-rob


----------



## hank1514 (Feb 21, 2009)

What do you mean by "foil the probes"? Do you wrap the cable to the probe or the probe itself?


----------



## pignit (Feb 21, 2009)

Maverick ET-73 here. Love it! I pondered between the ET-7 and the ET-73. Glad I got the ET-73.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the ET 73 and like it


----------



## fired up (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the maverick ET-72 and I like it a lot.


----------



## vtanker (Feb 21, 2009)

What do you mean by foil wrap the probes?


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh..........Maverick ET-73 seems to be the consensus.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Vtanker, looks like most people have already responded with the Maverick.  I haven't actually tried it as I just use two seperate units.  The one I like the most is my Thermoworks MTC with Stainless smokehouse probe but it is not wireless.  Depending upon what smoker you are using and budget, you might also consider the stoker as it is a do it all and then some device.


----------



## carpetride (Feb 22, 2009)

Also I would guess Rob is saying that some folks wrap the small cable that comes on some probes...something that I've not found myself needing to do.


----------



## ddave (Feb 22, 2009)

Another happy ET-73 user here as well.  As was said before, the switches are kind of small and delicate but if you're careful they will be fine.  The only thing I didn't like about it is the probes that came with it have pretty short cables.  But I ordered two 6-foot food probes and use one for smoker temp and the other for meat temp and they work great.

The other night, right before I was going to put a brisket on, I dropped the reciever from about 4 feet high onto a ceramic tile floor.  The back cover flew off and the batteries flew out.  I thought &^^%$^!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Going to be a long night babysitting the smoker without the ET-73.  

I put the batteries back in and the cover on and turned on the switch.  It beeped, synched up with the sending unit and was fine. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 22, 2009)

I use a couple of Maverick ET-7 therms. and they work great.  Haven't had a single issue with them in a year.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 22, 2009)

I have found that if you don't foil your probes the wire mesh gets hard and nasty. When it gets that way it kinks and then the wires inside it is protecting will break causing the probe to be "open" and therefore read "hi" on your unit. I have learned the hard way as Guru probes are ~$30 a shot. The same can be said for any probe that has wire mesh protection. Here is a picture of properly foiled probes on a WSM. These are Guru probes going through a couple of small holes I drilled into the side of it:

http://home.comcast.net/~gailymvt/FoiledWires.JPG

I foil any part that is in the heat and a few inches outside to make a seal. The same concept works for ovens. replacement probes for the cheapo models are $10 IF - and that's a big IF - you can find them. For Polder units you can get replacements:

http://www.comforthouse.com/pol362reppro.html

Let us know what you selected.

-rob

-rob


----------



## huskersmokeman (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome!!  Myself, I use polder probes, mainly because I got em almost free on some special Cabelas club member deal. They may not be the best out there, but I sure do like em (mainly since before the polders, I used, um, nothing).  Any probe you choose beats the heck out of opening the door 50 times to check temps.  Best of Luck!!


----------



## rejii (Feb 22, 2009)

I really cant help you with this one  sorry but im sure youll find your answers here


----------



## justsmoke2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well surprise no one uses this one here besides me.  Its made by Nu Temp.

http://www.nu-temp.com/tvwb/

You have a receiver that will hold up to 3 seperate remotes, I have been using them going on close to 5 years.  I purchased all 3 for friend and got it them all for like $91 shipped to me.  I use one for smoker temp, and the other 2 for meat.  They have alarms on them for hi or low temps.  Use the url I have posted thats a special price thru another forum.  So as of Saturday night them prices was still good.


----------



## vtanker (Mar 8, 2009)

Hey everyone. If you do not own an ET-73 I feel so sorry for you. The Maverick ET-73 is the greatest tool since the Smoker was invented. I have smoked for three days!! Boston butt, whole chicken hen, pork ribs and a turkey breast. I do not care for the power button under the battery cover or the factory default of 176 degrees but I can sure live with it. I know what the smoker temp is and the food temp. My ET-73 was good for about 30 feet witch is good. I can hear it beeping when I need to check it. It is good and loud.
 I understand why to wrap the leads with foil as well. It comes off very easy and all you need is a "green winnie" (scrub pad) for the probes and your done.

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!


----------



## vtanker (Mar 8, 2009)

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! 
Thank you for all your imput!!!
ET-73 is the bomb


----------

